# If you could own any PF members dog....



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Who would it be?
I LOVE Grace Lily's little blue merle pup in her avatar, i obviously have a soft spot for them  I also love Sailor and Ace 

So, who's dog would you love to own?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

id have..one of ceearotts...or sammy the akita!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I dunno...i think i would have to pinch a few lol


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Ohhh SAMMY!!! i forgot about that handsome hunk of fluff 
And Maya, shes beautiful


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

nope stick to my boys thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

axl said:


> nope stick to my boys thanks


oi,play the game!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> oi,play the game!


erm sammy thats it
and my boys


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm also quite happy with my own.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie's Millie, any of Shetlandlover's Shetlands, Ceearott's Rotties or Devil-Dogz's Cresties, Dogless's RR Kilo, Shelly stanlies Staffies, Hawksport's Dobe, any of mamf's dogs but especially Kita
But most of all I'd love SS's Bob, Trix & Gem


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I think i would pinch tummel for a day...id give him back after tho


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

So long as I could keep my girls I would have Tanys's Leonbergers and Newfiemums newfoundlands. Then I would never be cold again.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

No one is likely to want any of mine so as I don't have room for any more then I can't pinch anyone's. Saying that any of the huskies or malamute would do.:thumbup:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Think it would have to be Mrs H gorgeous poppy


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum's Flynn :thumbup:
Raindog's Anya
Noushka's Noushka :lol:
Buster's Mummy's Buster
Sleepinglion's Rhuna
sid&kira's Keyusha

That's all I can think of right now :lol:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I wouldn't swap kiva for any of them 
but I will join in, it would have to be Zaros sarplaninac, or any of ceearott's :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Zaros's dogs........... :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Dogless's Kilo :001_wub:
Pink ears Lola and Walt :001_wub: 
Hawkspots Arnie :001_wub: 
Freyja's Whippets-all of them and the twins :001_wub:
Shetland lover's Kai :001_wub:
simplysardonic's (sp?) Trix :001_wub: 
Mckenzie's Kenzie :001_wub: 
Sid&kira's Kira :001_wub: 

And all the cockers, springers, collies and Dobes on the forum! -there's too many to name each one!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll just keep my own










































Seeing as it appears no one else wants them 

And I'll have Dave and Percy


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

Enzo above looks pretty cute - can i have him?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless' Kilo and Poisongirls Dave!

Oh and pupcakes' Dottie to see how similar she really is to Lily!

Oh and Millie and Vegas and Tummel and and and and and... sorry it's too hard, there are toooo many gorgeous pooches on here


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

metaldog said:


> I'll just keep my own
> 
> Seeing as it appears no one else wants them


same here :lol:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

axl said:


> same here :lol:


Think il come join yas :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> same here :lol:


Actualy - I cud quite nick your Axl, Axl, lol!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Think il come join yas :lol:


Oooh I forgot about Lola, yep I'll have her because she is going to win me over in the 'small and fluffy dog' category


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

portiaa said:


> Dogless's Kilo :001_wub:
> Pink ears Lola and Walt :001_wub:
> Hawkspots Arnie :001_wub:
> Freyja's Whippets-all of them and the twins :001_wub:
> ...


Are you feeling unwell?

No one in their right mind would want to have the twins. The other whippets ok fair enough but the TWINS send me your address and I'll put a stamp on their heads and post them on the way to work tomorrow/:thumbup:


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Springerpete's Flyte and Skye, though he's slacking a bit with the pics lately. :thumbdown:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Oooh I forgot about Lola, yep I'll have her because she is going to win me over in the 'small and fluffy dog' category


Nice to know someone else wants her other then me lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Are you feeling unwell?
> 
> No one in their right mind would want to have the twins. The other whippets ok fair enough but the TWINS send me your address and I'll put a stamp on their heads and post them on the way to work tomorrow/:thumbup:


I'd be happy with any of your dogs too, also Mese's BCs, Axl's um, Axl, anyone's chocolate labs but especially Tau, Indie or Leah's Jake, also anyone's Huskies & TDM's Henrick & Bella, anyone's EBT cos I love 'em & also Paddyjulie's Chester


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Plebob said:


> Enzo above looks pretty cute - can i have him?


If your talking about my Enzo..

Then yes, your welcome to him 

Although Im pretty sure as soon as he gets there you'll already be regretting saying that!


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Vegas and Clover :001_wub:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Freyja said:


> Are you feeling unwell?
> 
> No one in their right mind would want to have the twins. The other whippets ok fair enough but the TWINS send me your address and I'll put a stamp on their heads and post them on the way to work tomorrow/:thumbup:


:lol: hehe, this gave me a bit of a giggle!  Will Pm you my adress now! :lol:

I'd quite happily take any of your dogs off you! And I accidentally missed your Zoe off the list too..She's beautiful!:001_wub:


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Dogless Kilo and Golfchicks Ziva.

I might be mad and say Dally Banjos 2 spots :scared:


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Can not remember who has them but any of the chinese crested powder puffs will do or any spaniels. No one wants Sonny - well apart from portiaa who gave him a collective mention for being a cocker spaniel  so I guess I will just have to keep him as well .


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Wyrd said:


> Dogless Kilo and Golfchicks Ziva.
> 
> I might be mad and say Dally Banjos 2 spots :scared:


Me too!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

That's easy.
Mrs H's Vegas and Sleeping_lion's girls (who I am kidnapping as soon as I get a chance )


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

BumbleFluff said:


> Who would it be?
> I LOVE Grace Lily's little blue merle pup in her avatar, i obviously have a soft spot for them  I also love Sailor and Ace
> 
> So, who's dog would you love to own?!


They are packed up and ready to go :thumbsup: they have been little pests today, can you tell :lol:

I think I would be quite happy to take ..... 
Millie(pooch), Kilo, Tummel, Craven, Dave, all of Ceearotts! which includes Vegas ... so stop trying to hide him HarleyBear :nono: Lily with the little legs ( cant remember her owners PF name :lol: but her brother is Branston! ) and I think thats it for now... not sure I could cope with more than that  I hope they all get on well !


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

sailor said:


> They are packed up and ready to go :thumbsup: they have been little pests today, can you tell :lol:
> 
> I think I would be quite happy to take .....
> Millie(pooch), Kilo, Tummel, Craven, Dave, all of Ceearotts! which includes Vegas ... so stop trying to hide him HarleyBear :nono: Lily with the little legs ( cant remember her owners PF name :lol: but her brother is Branston! ) and I think thats it for now... not sure I could cope with more than that  I hope they all get on well !


Lily, from rockfeistmeister ? :lol: Im soo sorry  I will know you when I see it tho :thumbsup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sunshine80 said:


> Can not remember who has them but any of the chinese crested powder puffs will do or any spaniels. No one wants Sonny - well apart from portiaa who gave him a collective mention for being a cocker spaniel  so I guess I will just have to keep him as well .


:hand::hand: sorry, Sonny's taken so you can't keep him! :nono: 

And Sonny was in fact on my list!  but the cockers, springers, collies and a few Dobes were just building up.. So I decided to mention them together, otherwise my list would have gone on forever!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

sailor said:


> They are packed up and ready to go :thumbsup: they have been little pests today, can you tell :lol:
> 
> I think I would be quite happy to take .....
> Millie(pooch), Kilo, Tummel, Craven, Dave, all of Ceearotts! which includes Vegas ... so stop trying to hide him HarleyBear :nono: Lily with the little legs ( cant remember her owners PF name :lol: but her brother is Branston! ) and I think thats it for now... not sure I could cope with more than that  I hope they all get on well !


sorry you can't have Lily (little legs) without Branston, they come as a pair so you'll just have to make room for one more!!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

sailor said:


> Lily, from rockfeistmeister ? :lol: Im soo sorry  I will know you when I see it tho :thumbsup:


oooh I quite like rockfeistmeister!!!


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Dogless's Kilo and all of Babychams brood


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Where is Dogless this evening? I think she may have gone into hiding with Kilo now she's seen how many of us want to dognap him!


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

portiaa said:


> :hand::hand: sorry, Sonny's taken so you can't keep him! :nono:
> 
> And Sonny was in fact on my list!  but the cockers, springers, collies and a few Dobes were just building up.. So I decided to mention them together, otherwise my list would have gone on forever!


Sonny was crying at me earlier as he thinks it is time for his treat that he gets every night  He has now given up but is lying beside me on my legs to try and get me off the laptop so I am sure I could manage to stick a couple of stamps on him or package him up for you - although Dad says he has been behaving today so he may jusy have to stay after all 

Just remembered it is Dobby the powderpuff that I want :yesnod:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

I love my own the best but i Maya and axl are beautiful!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Would have to be Kilo the ridgeback!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

tiggerthumper said:


>


Awww that made me really sad 

I'll have you Prince


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Another one for dogless Kilo :thumbup:
either of dallybanjos(sp) spots 
Sleeping lions chocolate numptys 
and Cassia's Dobby :thumbup:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

tiggerthumper said:


>


Awww bless him id have him my Lola would have a ball with him :thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would have any of the Springers, and would quite like to try a hairless chines crested, but cant remember the names:001_wub:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

tiggerthumper said:


>


Prince looks so much like my beautiful clyde :crying: he is welcome here anytime...As long as he could cope with my girlies :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

My mum would LOVE prince, we are keeping eyes out for a similar kind of dog


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like Dogless is going to have to share Kilo because I want him too!

Also Babychams Willow, Dora the Boxer (I can't remember her owners name ), Toryb's Blue the greyhound, SpringerHuskeys Maya and Shelby the Beagle belonging to Pointermum, I think! 

That'll do me!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Awww no one wants beamer


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Ohh I want Dora the boxer too!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Sleeping *loins *chocolate numptys


That's possibly my favourite typo ever. :lol:

And I shall keep my two idiots, thank you. 

(Or possibly nick the handsome Kilo and Tummel :001_wub


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Hehe, so glad there are a few takers for Prince, he was feeling dejected  
I'd take the lovely Lola, oh and McKenzie too! I'm a sucker for a small fluffy dog :thumbup:

Edit; And Beamer too :thumbup:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No one wants me, so I'm leaving :crying: :crying: :crying:









No I'm not

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

tiggerthumper said:


> Hehe, so glad there are a few takers for Prince, he was feeling dejected
> I'd take the lovely Lola, oh and McKenzie too! I'm a sucker for a small fluffy dog :thumbup:
> 
> Edit; And Beamer too :thumbup:


:thumbup: YAY :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

L/C said:


> That's possibly my favourite typo ever. :lol:
> 
> And I shall keep my two idiots, thank you.
> 
> (Or possibly nick the handsome Kilo and Tummel :001_wub


   

SixStar your welcome to Shelby , she's in my bad books at the moment


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Percy the CC
Bella the fluffball
Xiva
Phoenix (c&p'smum)
Woody!

as well as my own two dingbats, of course! :lol:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> Percy the CC
> Bella the fluffball
> Xiva
> Phoenix (c&p'smum)
> ...


if it is bella you're referring to thank you very much


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Babychams willow :001_wub:


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

BumbleFluff said:


> Who would it be?
> I LOVE Grace Lily's little blue merle pup in her avatar, i obviously have a soft spot for them  I also love Sailor and Ace
> 
> So, who's dog would you love to own?!


 Thank you

I'd snaffle up most of the doggies on here!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> if it is bella you're referring to thank you very much


YES! Nab her in a heartbeat, she makes my face hurt with the smilings!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ok...who has a pure black long haired german shepherd i can claim?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

nobody ever wants my two. but thats fine by me, they are allllll mine :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh also MissBexi's bedlingtons:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> ok...who has a pure black long haired german shepherd i can claim?


I can think of a couple, but I've baggsied them already


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hay who wants marley? He is only a little bit obsessed with fetching things and he nearly always comes when called and only sometimes eats out the cat litter tray :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The Kerry blue terriers (I think their username's Braemarblue) on here & Savahl's Buster are some more I've just thought of


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> hay who wants marley? He is only a little bit obsessed with fetching things and he nearly always comes when called and only sometimes eats out the cat litter tray :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I would, cos he's cute, but my lot might squish him as he looks really little


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

now why would you not want Enzo


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

It would have to be Babychams Willow and Golden Shadows Rupert

Both are lovely dogs and Im sure there are a few others.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> now why would you not want Enzo


Omg that photo is awesome!!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ooooh god I want

Terencesmum Terence
TDM Bella and Henrick
Dogless's Kilo
Percy
Dave
Milliepoochies Mille
Vegas
Any of Ceearotts rotts
all three of sid & Kiras
Kenzie

I'll keep my two as well....erm think thats it for the time being...if you all want to pm me I'll let you have my address, I'll pay postage obviously!!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Aww, My Dora got a mention  

There are so so many i would love to borrow

Kilo (dogless) 
Sailor (Sailor)
Percy ( Babysham )
Bailey (Nicole W)
Millie ( MilliePoochie ) 
Jake (Leah_84)
Luna ( Sequeena ) 
Dalton the GSD 

Any Boxer I love them , Their are so many but i cant remember them


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

OOOh thought of more:

Sailor (him and millie will make a lovely couple)
Craven (and I suppose I would HAVE to have Flint now too)
And I think the lady is Shellie_Stanlie two gorgeous staff boys.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would LURV!! 
ALL GSD's ALL Rotties, ALL Leo's, ALL CC's ALL Shih Tzu's and anything in-between that has four legs and can lick me to death! :thumbup::thumbup: x

Dose no one wont this little guy  i will throw in snobby puss for FREEE!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Aww I'm touched that a few people want Kenzie 

I need to give this more thought though! Although Ducky I'll have your flattie please


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

ooh there are soo many!!!!

the ones I can remember are obviously Kilo the RR, all of Ceearotts gang, harleybears Vagas, cant remember their name but the person with the 3 springers, any of the Dallies, Staffs, whippets, sleeping lions choccy girls and gorgeous Flatcoat pup, the lady with the 2 GSD girlies (new pup I think called Zara?!) I could go on........

does no one want any of mine?! you've upset my Ollie boy and Skye girl!










not forgetting my Jessie girl too!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Id like Freyja's Willow 

Colliemerles : all of her chi's lol

and Rainybows Oscar.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Message from Harvey & Willow - they are very upset that no-one wants them but they'll get over it :cryin::crying::cryin: It's a good job their mummy loves them :001_wub:

On behalf of Harvey & the other beagles who no-one wants, Harvey wanted to share his pic of his feelings on this :lol:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Any takers?  

I will swop her for LexiLou2's Lexi, SixStar's Harvey, GoldenShadow's Rupert or Babycham's Willow... and most of the others too...


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bearcub...your on...after rolling in poo, jumping all over me covered in poo and then rubbing herself all over Bosley (still covered in poo) she is free to a good home.....make that free to a home.

Are you coming to training tomorrow we'll carry out the swap then??


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldnt swap Sadie for the world...........but wouldnt say no to the gorgeous Vegas


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Bearcub...your on...after rolling in poo, jumping all over me covered in poo and then rubbing herself all over Bosley (still covered in poo) she is free to a good home.....make that free to a home.
> 
> Are you coming to training tomorrow we'll carry out the swap then??


Heehee... it depends whether Florence behaves herself at training 

Looking forward to it... will cheer me up after Louie going yesterday


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

All of the Rotties on here


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*Craven.....*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Message from Harvey & Willow - they are very upset that no-one wants them but they'll get over it :cryin::crying::cryin: It's a good job their mummy loves them :001_wub:
> 
> On behalf of Harvey & the other beagles who no-one wants, Harvey wanted to share his pic of his feelings on this :lol:


No one wants my lot either, Maybe we should start a PF rejects thread


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> No one wants my lot either, Maybe we should start a PF rejects thread


We don't get enough pictures of yours


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

harley bear said:


> I think i would pinch tummel for a day...id give him back after tho





foxyrockmeister said:


> Dogless' Kilo and Poisongirls Dave!
> 
> Oh and pupcakes' Dottie to see how similar she really is to Lily!
> 
> Oh and Millie and Vegas and Tummel and and and and and... sorry it's too hard, there are toooo many gorgeous pooches on here





sailor said:


> They are packed up and ready to go :thumbsup: they have been little pests today, can you tell :lol:
> 
> I think I would be quite happy to take .....
> Millie(pooch), Kilo, Tummel, Craven, Dave, all of Ceearotts! which includes Vegas ... so stop trying to hide him HarleyBear :nono: Lily with the little legs ( cant remember her owners PF name :lol: but her brother is Branston! ) and I think thats it for now... not sure I could cope with more than that  I hope they all get on well !





L/C said:


> That's possibly my favourite typo ever. :lol:
> 
> And I shall keep my two idiots, thank you.
> 
> (Or possibly nick the handsome Kilo and Tummel :001_wub


.....i don't think anyone could realise how chuffed i am that so many people want Tummel  He's been amazing today so not likely to give him up(Harleybear i will gladly swap him and Vegas for the day) but i'm so happy he was mentioned :thumbup:

I'll have them all!!! But if i had to pick one it would be Kilo....and can we just be calm for a moment and i will point out i actually had first dibs on him 

If i was able to extend my list it would be a bit massive, i'd have Sailor and Ace, Loki, Sifa and Inca(ridgeback05), Denver Breagh and Dexter(912421), Dave the DDB(stuh), Zara and Oscar, Vegas and Poppy, any of Ceearotts babes but especially magnum and blue  , Craven and Flint, Millie, Dave.....

I can't think of anymore 

For all the Tummel lovers...heres him out in Pittenweem today


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Buster's Mummy's Buster


you've met him and still said that... I'm honoured


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Right you horrible gits! (apart from you Holly, you can have Bailey free of charge)

You all saying my dog is fugly?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh i forgot Malmums Flynn


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> Any takers?


Ooh, yes please, she would make a lovely friend for Elles, Flyte and Skye.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Message from Harvey & Willow - they are very upset that no-one wants them but they'll get over it :cryin::crying::cryin: It's a good job their mummy loves them :001_wub:
> 
> On behalf of Harvey & the other beagles who no-one wants, Harvey wanted to share his pic of his feelings on this :lol:


I'd have Willow in a heartbeat :001_wub:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha not surprised anyone wants my mad two 

I'd have dogless's Kilo and babycham's Percy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JennyClifford said:


> We don't get enough pictures of yours


Only because Im too thick and computer illiterate to do it, the only reason you got the ones you have and an album on my profile is because I got me daughter to do it!!! Shes gone back to Uni now so no chance


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Right you horrible gits! (apart from you Holly, you can have Bailey free of charge)
> 
> You all saying my dog is fugly?


I say he's gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Tinker (Moonviolet)
Mooky (SaryBeagle)
Bella (SaryBeagle)
Charlie (Helbo)
Harvey (beagleoesx)
Alfie (theevos5)
Kody (Ducky)
Wesley (claire bear)
Lexie (Lexie2010)
Bella (lilwolfcub01)
Zeus (Zeusbeagle)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

clairesdogs said:


> ooh there are soo many!!!!
> 
> the ones I can remember are obviously Kilo the RR, all of Ceearotts gang, harleybears Vagas, cant remember their name but the person with the 3 springers, any of the Dallies, Staffs, whippets, sleeping lions choccy girls and gorgeous Flatcoat pup, the lady with the 2 GSD girlies (new pup I think called Zara?!) I could go on........
> 
> ...


MEEEEEEEEEEE!!!  x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Tinker (Moonviolet)
> Mooky (SaryBeagle)
> Bella (SaryBeagle)
> Charlie (Helbo)
> ...


YAY, Beagle power. I'd have all these too plus yours of course. Could you imagine all of them together in a pack it'd be so much chaos it would be amazing. All the awhoooooo's:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

oh and Sue&Harvey's Harvey as he's half beagle and totally adorable :001_wub:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm gonna take my revenge on all you Anti-Duke people with my vicious dawg.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> YAY, Beagle power. I'd have all these too plus yours of course. Could you imagine all of them together in a pack it'd be so much chaos it would be amazing. All the awhoooooo's:thumbup:


Beagle Power that's got to be my new PF username 

I think we may neeed Hawksport's Arni to keep them all under control... hoping he rubs off on all of them :lol:

that was the logic of the BW kennels... the good dogs will teach the naughty ones to behave. I had to bring up the slight issue of the bad ones teaching the good ones naughty things.... either way can you imagine a paddock full of tri-coloured terrors? :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> YAY, Beagle power. I'd have all these too plus yours of course. Could you imagine all of them together in a pack it'd be so much chaos it would be amazing. All the awhoooooo's:thumbup:


i would LOVE to see kody running around with a huge pack of beagles. i dont think he would quite know what to do with himself!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> I'm gonna take my revenge on all you Anti-Duke people with my vicious dawg.


Awwww :yikes: it's vampire dog :lol:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Pointermums Enzo

All the beagles,please see Bustersmummys post for all the names.

Kilo and all the other RR's

Poisongirls Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Pickle (bewildered from west mids)
Shelby (pointermum)



theres a proper lil gang here isn't there?


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thank you simplysardonic and lexi  
ALot of cuddles happen with these 2 so you would have too give up ur seat too them lol

















If u want the boys you get a free cat with them 

























The best thing about these 2 thou is the smiles n cuddles 









If i get too keep my boys then ill take everyone elses pooches too, i think everyone pooches are beautiful but i am biased towards all the staffords on here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> All the beagles,please see Bustersmummys post for all the names.


don't be so lazy :lol:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

For me, it'll be L4L's dog, if she has one. Just to see how well trained she is LOL

Hawksports Doby
O'Mali's Dad Malis
Sled dog hotel's pack
Zaros's dogs
ceearott's Magnum
SL's Labs
Tanya's Leons
Goldenshadows Rupert
Holly's Dora
Blitz's Doodles


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> No one wants my lot either, Maybe we should start a PF rejects thread


I did I said any mals or huskies on here


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Will swap for dave, aleu, Kobi, henrick or sailor :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Beagle Power that's got to be my new PF username
> 
> I think we may neeed Hawksport's Arni to keep them all under control... hoping he rubs off on all of them :lol:
> 
> that was the logic of the BW kennels... the good dogs will teach the naughty ones to behave. I had to bring up the slight issue of the bad ones teaching the good ones naughty things.... either way *can you imagine a paddock full of tri-coloured terrors*? :scared: :scared: :scared:





Ducky said:


> i would LOVE to see kody running around with a huge pack of beagles. i dont think he would quite know what to do with himself!


It isn't hard to imagine a paddock full of tri-coloured terrors, I know what a house is like with just 1 in it :scared:

It is nice to see a few beagles meeting & running around together although with all the awhoooooing they do draw attention to themselves! It's a lovely sound but to the untrained ear I can imagine they wished they had earplugs :lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> OOOh thought of more:
> 
> Sailor (him and millie will make a lovely couple)
> Craven (and I suppose I would HAVE to have Flint now too)
> And I think the lady is Shellie_Stanlie two gorgeous staff boys.


Lol This made me laugh soooo much!! Millie wuuuuv's Sailor!! :thumbup:

Ok Im not being selfish but me and Millie have been talking AND our list is something like this:

Flynn, Dora, Lola and Walt, Ferdie and Joshua, Any of Ceerotts gorgeous Rotties, Mckenzie, Sailor, Tummel, Stanlie and Hooch, Buddy and Dillon

Ohhhh theres sooo many gorgeous dogs on here, I feel mean only choosing a few  Maybe we could organise a time share lol :thumbup:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Aghhh I forgot Metaldogs Shannow.


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

No-one wants a 'doodle or 'poo or two? 










I'd love a parti poodle next but I can't recall seeing one on PF. Failing that I'd happily take Monty cockerpoo :thumbup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Kira, Vegas and Sailor please!!!

I'm terrible at remembering user names but I'm sure you all know who these dogs belong too.

I'd also like ALL the staffies please.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

freddies_mum said:


> No-one wants a 'doodle or 'poo or two?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the look of them, i'm just not sure i could handle one after meeting the crazed one up the park :scared:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Thank you simplysardonic and lexi
> ALot of cuddles happen with these 2 so you would have too give up ur seat too them lol
> 
> 
> ...


Some of those photos should be used on a staffie rehoming campaign for the various dogs homes, You ever thought of suggesting it, would be a great pair of ambassadors for the breed.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a long list all the CCs i'm new to the breed but i love them all the cavs but i am very biased about the breed Milliepoochies Millie the Newfies and leos oh and i love chis too best win the lottery and by an island where nobody can find me


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> For me, it'll be L4L's dog, if she has one. Just to see how well trained she is LOL
> 
> Hawksports Doby
> O'Mali's Dad Malis
> ...


Whoo hoo kids somebody actually wants you, apart from me of course, think you so much they dont feel like rejects so much know:thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Haha no one wants my lot  poor blaze and the paps. but maybe thats a good thing as id be lost without em.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Gosh I don't think I would refuse any PF dog into my home  (I'd need a pretty big mansion)

I would like Maya Malamute, and I want Natik's Cobi (where is she anyway). Erm, and Craven and Flint, and Henrick and Bella, and Zoe, and Skye, and Rhuna, and Mavis oh the list goes on!

No one wants Dixie though, but thats ok you aren't getting her


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

freddies_mum said:


> No-one wants a 'doodle or 'poo or two?


I'd take them, they could form an orderly queue after Willow for grooming each day - they probably wouldn't take as long as her so I could easily manage a few more


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Was lovely to see my dogs on here a couple of times.

Tanya's boy.
Spellweaver's Bergies and Quinny. 
Chow chow mums girl.
SL's new flat coat girl.
Maya the mally.
Dexters dexter.
canuckjill's rough.

I am more than sure 100's more will be added.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

im sure i could fit little blingy lola in , she has a face to die for without a doubt the prettiest dog ive ever seen and she would also make a good girlfreind for my little bobby.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Some of those photos should be used on a staffie rehoming campaign for the various dogs homes, You ever thought of suggesting it, would be a great pair of ambassadors for the breed.


Awww thank you very much , no i have never thought about it before, if someone saw the pics and wanted too use them i wouldnt mind, id be more than happy too let them.

Michelle x


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I love the look of them, i'm just not sure i could handle one after meeting the crazed one up the park :scared:


Eek! As long as they're trained they're not crazy!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Awww thank you very much , no i have never thought about it before, if someone saw the pics and wanted too use them i wouldnt mind, id be more than happy too let them.
> 
> Michelle x


I think it would be a fab idea to use them. They are gorgeous!! And pretty impressed that your house looks impeccable!! You must pass on your secret


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

BumbleFluff said:


> Who would it be?
> I LOVE Grace Lily's little blue merle pup in her avatar, i obviously have a soft spot for them  I also love Sailor and Ace
> 
> So, who's dog would you love to own?!


I'd keep my own


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Awww thank you very much , no i have never thought about it before, if someone saw the pics and wanted too use them i wouldnt mind, id be more than happy too let them.
> 
> Michelle x


They are a credit to you, if more people saw them more in that light then the negative press they often and usually get it might make a bit difference.
Would also prove that they are not all the same, and its the owners of some that are the ones to blame and not the dogs themselves.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Can't persuade anyone to take on one of the 'AmberNero brain trust' dingbats?

The speshul mascot?









Or the toothless wonder?









:lol: :001_wub:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> I think it would be a fab idea to use them. They are gorgeous!! And pretty impressed that your house looks impeccable!! You must pass on your secret


Thank you  haha thats only a part of the house pmsl x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Two more - Pogos 2 and Tummel.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Thank you  haha thats only a part of the house pmsl x


Haha, makes me feel slightly better, because, obviously, the rest of your house is in a complete state 
But your dogs are stunning!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They are a credit to you, if more people saw them more in that light then the negative press they often and usually get it might make a bit difference.
> Would also prove that they are not all the same, and its the owners of some that are the ones to blame and not the dogs themselves.


Thank you so much we do try our hardest too make them the best they can be. i will have too email some rescues and see if they would like pics of the boys too promote the staffy breed, really good idea thank you  x


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

xshelly_stanliex, I have to say I'm another huge fan! I LOVE all the cuddling photo's! They are so, so gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Haha, makes me feel slightly better, because, obviously, the rest of your house is in a complete state
> But your dogs are stunning!


Haha  our room is a tip when we get back from work because the boys love to snuggle under the duvet which ends up on the floor. Thank you for your lovely comments  x


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> xshelly_stanliex, I have to say I'm another huge fan! I LOVE all the cuddling photo's! They are so, so gorgeous! :001_wub:


Shall we swop i think ur two are beautys  u have too take tango too thou pmsl x


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Haha  our room is a tip when we get back from work because the boys love to snuggle under the duvet which ends up on the floor. Thank you for your lovely comments  x


Credit where credit is due, ey? Would do some people good to see what great dogs staffies are, especially when you read all the crap about them in the papers.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwww, I wish my cats and dogs snuggled like yours do! I think Dallie would cuddle up to the hounds if she could, but they're such wimps- they're afraid of the cats!  At least the hounds snuggle together 

I also support the idea of using your two as positive posterdogs for staffies! :thumbup: ack! I just can't get over how cute they are!

Also- thank you, I am biased but I think my two are pretty bootiful as well! ^.^


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Thank you so much we do try our hardest too make them the best they can be. i will have too email some rescues and see if they would like pics of the boys too promote the staffy breed, really good idea thank you  x


I know a lot of the rescues are trying their best, when we took Nanuq back to support her RSPCA Branch fun day fund raiser, I noticed on the back of the Programme you got it was all about SBTs as pets, and they also had a Parade too of dogs looking for homes and a bit said about them individually too and a lot of them were staffies, and some had been in so long and were so sweet.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

I think because tango is such a daft cat he really dosnt care about any dogs that come in the house is problie why they get on so well. hes such a chilled out cat and so are the boys. hooch had never been around a cat before i moved in and he was amazing from day one. 

Michelle


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I know a lot of the rescues are trying their best, when we took Nanuq back to support her RSPCA Branch fun day fund raiser, I noticed on the back of the Programme you got it was all about SBTs as pets, and they also had a Parade too of dogs looking for homes and a bit said about them individually too and a lot of them were staffies, and some had been in so long and were so sweet.


such a sad situation with staffys, our next dog will be a rescue if poss from a rescue centre if not privately. people just listen too the media and get rid its just sad


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I would pinch Zaros' Sarplaninacs, though I doubt they would be happy in my little house and I don't want to move to Finland!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

ooo i forgot about sled dogs and zaros and nefiesmum 
ill take all them pleas
eplease have them ready with bows as collars i shall be there before the end of the week


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::cryin::cryin:

Wot, no takers?










Even though I can dig up my own carrots










That's OK, I love my mom so I'll stay with her but any hairy dog can come and live with us, especially any or all of Freddies Mums, Lola, Sophie, Kenzie and definitely Prince 'cos he can be my brother .


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying::cryin::cryin:
> 
> Wot, no takers?
> 
> ...


ohhh cutee ok shes on my list too please have her ready for firsday


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Awwwww i forgot about poppy bless her she can come with , Mrs H poppy and prince


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> Aghhh I forgot Metaldogs Shannow.


That's one down three to go... :lol:

Oh no, I forgot I want the brown and white Collie called Woody


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Well atleast i know mine are safe 

In no particular order:

Syd (leah-84)
Alaska (shetlandlover)
Rocky (chihuahua-rocky)
Heidi (mum2heidi)
Lily (foxyrockmeister)

I'm sure there's lots more


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Boo to you all! Noone wants Izzy, my lovely Labrador x Monkey! 

My list would be:
Millie
Kenzie
Sailor
Kilo
Craven
Dave
Vegas
Tummel

There's probably others that I can't think of right now!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


>


Ooooooh Woody!! Taker here please Mrs, Ill have him.:thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying::cryin::cryin:
> 
> Wot, no takers?
> 
> ...


Who could resist that ickle face!! Ok send him ere!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm still thinking of leaving, no one wants me :sad:








Poor Dillon.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

There are so many dogs on here I like, but I don't want to upset him.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ooooooh Woody!! Taker here please Mrs, Ill have him.:thumbup:


He's packed and ready to post


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm still thinking of leaving, no one wants me :sad:
> View attachment 74776
> 
> 
> ...


pack up your coming on holiday


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm still thinking of leaving, no one wants me :sad:
> View attachment 74776
> 
> 
> ...


Dillon's in the hairy dog category so he can come and live with us, no hairy dog excluded .


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I;ll have Dillon, he's lovely


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm still thinking of leaving, no one wants me :sad:
> View attachment 74776
> 
> 
> ...


Ill have Dillon as well!!


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd have too stick too my own as well  love my boys :thumbup: xxx


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

There is room on our sofa for Craven, and the blue SBT's (their ginger cat can come too. Leoti , Dally Banjo, there are loads......But we are sulking cos nobody loves us!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> There is room on our sofa for Craven, and the blue SBT's (their ginger cat can come too. Leoti , Dally Banjo, there are loads......But we are sulking cos nobody loves us!!


ill have ya :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> There is room on our sofa for Craven, and the blue SBT's (their ginger cat can come too. Leoti , Dally Banjo, there are loads......But we are sulking cos nobody loves us!!


I think my 2 n tango lol would fit in nicely  your 3 are stunning i dnt think ive seen pics of them before you can send them my way for sure.  x


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> I think my 2 n tango lol would fit in nicely  your 3 are stunning i dnt think ive seen pics of them before you can send them my way for sure.  x


One in the middle is actually my pointer's brother but I claim him too... Thanks for Tango I will get the cat bowls out ready 

Yep I think Axl should come too he would like my sons dog.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Re the earlier posts about the staffy add campaign. I'd love to see a campaign that shows how great they are with kids.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

axl said:


> pack up your coming on holiday





Kinjilabs said:


> I;ll have Dillon, he's lovely





Sled dog hotel said:


> Ill have Dillon as well!!


He's so please he doesn't know who to stay with first, so he's thinking of putting all the names in a hat and drawing the names out.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Re the earlier posts about the staffy add campaign. I'd love to see a campaign that shows how great they are with kids.


Love this picture


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> He's so please he doesn't know who to stay with first, so he's thinking of putting all the names in a hat and drawing the names out.


who won


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Babycham2002's Willow and Goldenshadow's Rupert.

Yes, yes, I know. There is a theme here, but every time I see Willow or Rupert my heart melts a little 

I'd quite happily have everyone else's as well though


----------



## lilwolfcub01 (Mar 7, 2011)

i think i'd wanna borrow bustersmum's buster for a day lol maybe he could teach bella a thing or 2 lol. don't think anyone would wanna borrow dakota or bella tho lol bella is all bark and dakota has springs for back legs.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i would have Ferdie and joshua! 
newfies mums newfies simply because they are amazing!


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well 1st of all I just lurve my Ruby & Millie so will stick with them full time

All these are welcome for holidays anytime(in no particular order) :-

Dillon
Flynn, Kali & Marti
Beamer
Sailor & Ace
Vegas & Pops
Stanlie & Hooch
Craven & Flint
Ollie, Skye & Jessie
Marley
Dixie, Dave & Xiva
Albert
Mr Benjamin
Prince
Shannow
Anya
Monty & Millie
MilliePoochie
Poppy
Bob, Trix & Gem
Sadie
All the Doodles (too many to mention, but there is a particular Echo)
Zaros' Sarplaninacs (don't know their names)
Ruby & Rolo
Ferdie & Joshua
All the Spaniels
All the Bc's
All the GSD's...........................................................................................................In fact, all the dogs,........... they're all welcome, every single one on here just can't remember their names.

I love them all & it makes me a little teary to know how much they're all loved, its wonderful


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> Well 1st of all I just lurve my Ruby & Millie so will stick with them full time
> 
> All these are welcome for holidays anytime(in no particular order) :-
> 
> ...


Yay for Beamerrr!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Where is Dogless this evening? I think she may have gone into hiding with Kilo now she's seen how many of us want to dognap him!


I was putting Kilo in a safe house and creating him a new identity .

There are loads of dogs that I would have on here, and I'll apologise in advance as I'm bound to miss loads of my 'faves'. But off the top of my head....

Spots - Banjo, Holly, Cooper, Dora and Coffee's new pup
Enzo the pointer
Tummel the wonky dog
Sailor
Branston and Lily
Vegas and Ceearott's crowd
Ziva the RR, Simba, Samba and Ridgeback 05's gang
Stanlie and Hooch
Hawksport's Arnie
Craven and Flint
Woody and SL's girls (all of them!)
TDMs Bella and Henrick (if someone else would do the grooming )
Mese's dogs (another exception to my short haired rule!)
Shannow

I'll think of loads more I'm sure so please don't be offended if your pup isn't mentioned....t'is fairly early in the day .


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

No Takers Kids unpack your cases lol 

oth i would take:

Zaro's pups please
Kilo
Tummel
Flynn, Marty and Kali
All of sled dog Hotel
Woody
Freddie 
Vey

xx


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

i'd love a cuddle off vegas!!

any rotties  

Wouldnt swap my 3 though


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Boo to you all! Noone wants Izzy, my lovely Labrador x Monkey!
> 
> My list would be:
> Millie
> ...


Send Izzy to Bedfordshire!!! I have looooads of room on my sofa - :thumbup: and in our bed


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Kilo or Tumnel, or the two blue staffy boys whose name's escape me right now, or any of Goodvic2's!!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

OOh, thank you Roobster2010, for Ruby and Rolo, i have to say we think they are a bit special!!

So fun, inquisitive and interesting, but i guess they are similar to most spaniels, just these ones we are lucky enough to own!


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh and Kira too is soo cute! 

Sure i can't tempt anyone to 3 sleepy bullies?? LOL


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> Dillon's in the hairy dog category so he can come and live with us, no hairy dog excluded .


Can Dougie come then please he's hairy - but worried he might squash your littlie cutie.

I would have to take all three of Freddies Mum plus Dillon and Willow, Mollymo's girls, Golden Shadows Rupert then just the one none hairy dog Dora the boxer because she has the most beautiful face


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, I might be a Jack Hassle Terrierist but I'm only little & don't take up much room, & I love babysitting kittens 

Lulu


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Nobody wants the tollers :crying:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Me i love tollers i forgot about them they were on my list of next breed but i have decided that i need a less high energy dog.I would love to do gun dog trials i taught a labx but at the time they didnt all crosses to compete


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Nobody wants the tollers :crying:


I will take the tollers of your hands they are really lovely
But only if you take my girls as it apears no one wants them either

Theyt are sad now:sad:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Balto-x said:


> View attachment 74783
> 
> 
> View attachment 74784
> ...





Tollisty said:


> Nobody wants the tollers :crying:


Dunno how I could forget you guys, there's so manydogs on here it's a good thing no of them do need homes :lol:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

You mean theres no takers on this scruffy little bog master








or this leaping loony








or a highly intellegent collie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nobody want any of mine then - just a couple off my hands would help out  

Back off to the hospital again this morning with Mum, try to spend some time catching up with you all laters


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

mollymo said:


> I will take the tollers of your hands they are really lovely
> But only if you take my girls as it apears no one wants them either
> 
> Theyt are sad now:sad:


I said I would have your girls they are lurverly


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

First on my list is Zoe's Jake - I want him! Infact all the springer eff it 
Cassia's Dobby. Shetlandlover's Shetlands... There must be more!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> *Can Dougie come then please he's hairy - but worried he might squash your littlie cutie.*
> 
> I would have to take all three of Freddies Mum plus Dillon and Willow, Mollymo's girls, Golden Shadows Rupert then just the one none hairy dog Dora the boxer because she has the most beautiful face


Oooh, yes please . Have I seen Dougie before, he's gorgeous :001_wub: .


----------



## xxbailliexx (May 17, 2010)

Awe poor Baillie is huffing now, no-one wants her  but i gave her a cuddle and a treat so she's happy to stay with her mum :thumbup:

oh yeah i'd steal poisongirls dave in a heartbeat and vegas


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

xxbailliexx said:


> Awe poor Baillie is huffing now, no-one wants her  but i gave her a cuddle and a treat so she's happy to stay with her mum :thumbup:
> 
> oh yeah i'd steal poisongirls dave in a heartbeat and vegas


plenty of room here she is a beaut.  the boys wud love her x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll have Maya (gorgeous Maya) Kobi and Balto - and any other Mal i've missed out cos they're the only breed for me.


----------



## xxbailliexx (May 17, 2010)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> plenty of room here she is a beaut.  the boys wud love her x


awe thank you  loving your boys colourings, stunning boys


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

No one wants me?










Or me?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow thanks for the mentions for my dogs 
Just coming home to them after 24 hours away for the whelping has got me all emotional over just how much I love them all.


There truely is too many to mention I love every dog here.
I suppose if I were made to it would be my dream dog my heart loves the lurchers and the greyhounds.
Amber nero's gorgeous pair who always have such lovely photos
The lovely new guy Blue
Sixstars pair of h'unds
Freya's William deserves a special mention RIP
any of those special hounds I've missed, Im sorry but please send them my way


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

axl said:


> who won


I don't know, his eat all the pieces of paper with your names on.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh and Percy and gorgeous lil Bumby and if I win the lottery everyone elses pooch cos i'd have acres and acres of land for them all to go banana's on.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> There is room on our sofa for Craven, and the blue SBT's (their ginger cat can come too. Leoti , Dally Banjo, there are loads......But we are sulking cos nobody loves us!!


your someone else who is guilty of not posting enough pic's of your dogs, otherwise they would of been on my list :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I don't know, his eat all the pieces of paper with your names on.:lol: :lol:


ive been on tender hooks here


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

ive just spotted malmum too thats another on my list for pick up


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Take me, I fix ur washing machinez


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Take me, I fix ur washing machinez


Taken  ours is broken


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

axl said:


> ive just spotted malmum too thats another on my list for pick up


Im 5 minutes from malmum so im getting her lot first


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh gosh Tollisty i forgot about the tollers, we sometimes see one when we walk at a particular place and they are even more beautiful in the flesh, dont know anything about their personalities, but they are lovely on the eye!

I also am falling for Craven and Flint, but not sure i would get away with snaffling them two away!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Geez theres sooooo many id have in a heartbeat

Lola for sure
All of Cearotts Rotties
McKenzies Kenzie
Sailor's Sailor
RockRomantics Buster and Sammy
Just saw a pic of Freddies Mum's dogs ... i'll have all three of them 
Ditto Tollisty's Gorgeous dogs , all 3 are stunning
All of Spellweavers dogs 

:thumbup:


----------



## Smiffys mum (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I think I will stay with my mum as no one wants me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Smiffys mum said:


> Well I think I will stay with my mum as no one wants me!


its ok my axl was wanted
but max is staying with me too hes sulking on the stairs as we speak


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Smiffys mum said:


> Well I think I will stay with my mum as no one wants me!


OMG how gorgeous

Im coming to dog nap


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Mese said:


> Geez theres sooooo many id have in a heartbeat
> 
> Lola for sure
> All of Cearotts Rotties
> ...


Awww shucks 

But I'm STILL waiting for you to send me Toffee, I thought we had an agreement  I'll just have to dog-nap all three of yours!!! :devil:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks roobster!!!albert got a vote!!!!woooooop!!!although you did also vote for about 30 others too lol....im a happy boy!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Haven't read all the thread - no one want Louie?

I'd happily have Rolo and Ruby 

DD's Mace - had my eye on him for a while :lol:


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I'm glad to see I'm keeping Sherlock  and I think that I'll also take home Lola (soft spot for her cos she's same age as Sherlock and SO pretty) and Clairesdogs' Ollie and Jess who i reckon could give Sherlock a run for his money! 

And tbh I wouldn't say no to any of the pf dogs - they're all brilliant and should all come and live with me


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Aw nobody wants my kids  they aren't that bad you know!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I was putting Kilo in a safe house and creating him a new identity .
> 
> There are loads of dogs that I would have on here, and I'll apologise in advance as I'm bound to miss loads of my 'faves'. But off the top of my head....
> 
> ...


Yay! somebody wants Branston  
3 takers for Lily, which is a surprise cos when we're out and about Branston gets loads of admirers where as people just think Lily is a bit odd!!! 
Hoorah for the 'odd dog lovers' on PF 

and to all you doggies on here who haven't been mentioned. I love you all and would happily take any of you


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Moo Moo9tn89 said:


> Aw nobody wants my kids  they aren't that bad you know!


My wife would take all of yours.. She loves bullies. Trouble I have is we simply don't have any more room for more dogs in the car


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Goblin said:


> My wife would take all of yours.. She loves bullies. Trouble I have is we simply don't have any more room for more dogs in the car


Great!!  i'll get their suitcases ready and they can come for a holiday


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Awwwwh...no one wants Scorcher!


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Well Sandy say she doesn't like any of you either


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't want anyone elses dog.... They'd spend too much time pining for their real mum/ dad and I'll feel guilty and have to return them


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Awwwwh...no one wants Scorcher!


Me! Me! Me! Absolutely beautiful. Alaska is on my 'to steal' list too.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Nobody wants any of mine, that's ok though because I wouldn't part with them.









I'd have any of the Huskies or Collies on here!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> No one wants my lot either, Maybe we should start a PF rejects thread


I love your dogs:thumbup:



Roobster2010 said:


> Well 1st of all I just lurve my Ruby & Millie so will stick with them full time
> 
> All these are welcome for holidays anytime(in no particular order) :-
> 
> ...


Bob, Trix & Gem say thankyoo
Your memory is just amazing, I totally drew a blank when posting, which means I've inevitably upset someone


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Oenoke said:


> Nobody wants any of mine, that's ok though because I wouldn't part with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to mention your dogs but i couldnt remember how to spell your name  i love your collies! Gimme!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Smiffys mum said:


> Well I think I will stay with my mum as no one wants me!


You can come and stay with me any time, your a real beauty


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Still compiling my list. On page 3 so far!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oooh only just seen this thread - the 2 that sring to mind is zaros - gorgeous beast of a dog!
and newfiesmum newfies i love them soooo much - can you tell i like em big and fluffy!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There are so many lovely dogs on here. 

The only thing is, I'm no good at remembering names. Any dog with lots of hair is always welcome, but I would have any of them really, I just love dogs. :thumbup: If I moved OH out into the shed I could have at lot more of them.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> There are so many lovely dogs on here.
> 
> The only thing is, I'm no good at remembering names. Any dog with lots of hair is always welcome, but I would have any of them really, I just love dogs. :thumbup:* If I moved OH out into the shed *I could have at lot more of them.


I've been trying to convince my OH this would be a wonderful idea, so far no luck. Some people are just so unhelpful.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> There are so many lovely dogs on here.
> 
> The only thing is, I'm no good at remembering names. Any dog with lots of hair is always welcome, but I would have any of them really, I just love dogs. :thumbup: If I moved OH out into the shed I could have at lot more of them.


Give him a kettle & a comfy chair & he'll feel home from home


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Give him a kettle & a comfy chair & he'll feel home from home


Wouldn't that mean he would need to learn how to operate a kettle? .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Wouldn't that mean he would need to learn how to operate a kettle? .


It's one button, how hard can it be:thumbup:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Give him a kettle & a comfy chair & he'll feel home from home


Don't forget the TV


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> Awww shucks
> 
> But I'm STILL waiting for you to send me Toffee, I thought we had an agreement  I'll just have to dog-nap all three of yours!!! :devil:


Oops ... erm , I forgot 



Oenoke said:


> Nobody wants any of mine, that's ok though because I wouldn't part with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo how could I have forgotten your gorgeous dogs ... yep id dognap them in a heartbeat :thumbup:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Smiffys mum said:


> Well I think I will stay with my mum as no one wants me!


*steal!* :001_wub:


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone want a Border Collie?? I have plenty to go around


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mistymilo said:


> Anyone want a Border Collie?? I have plenty to go around


yes please, your dogs are totally gorgeous


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> Anyone want a Border Collie?? I have plenty to go around


I'd like one more, but can you hang on until the Spring?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

mistymilo said:


> Anyone want a Border Collie?? I have plenty to go around


ME ME ME ! :thumbup:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Does no one want me - my name is Pudding and I am very cute and cuddly (but I can be very chopsy when out on a walk)


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd have every single one of them :thumbup:

There was a guy on here (not been on for a while) and he had a Bouvier des Flandres .....my word, he was like a big teddy...just adorable.

Newfiesmum has beautys too x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

come on,someone must want him!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

It's heart-warming that three people want Shannow.

However Bizkit and Pippi are sulking now because they've been here longer and no one wants them


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Nobody want my bed thieves?

I'll keep the very large bed warmers to myself then!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobody wants me because you all think I'm a Wolf.. but I'm not. I'm Little Diefy Riding Hood.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> Nobody wants me because you all think I'm a Wolf.. but I'm not. I'm Little Diefy Riding Hood.


That is SO cute!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

mistymilo said:


> Anyone want a Border Collie?? I have plenty to go around


I'll have Incy!!!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Just let me know which ones you would like and i'll pop them in the post first class 



Oenoke said:


> I'll have Incy!!!


Done!! Just to remind you he is rather special and doesn't have a brain!!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

mistymilo said:


> Just let me know which ones you would like and i'll pop them in the post first class
> 
> Done!! Just to remind you he is rather special and doesn't have a brain!!


That's ok, I already have Star who hasn't got a brain, so they'll go well together.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Oenoke said:


> That's ok, I already have Star who hasn't got a brain, so they'll go well together.


The perfect partners in crime then or it could be love at first sight!!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

mistymilo said:


> The perfect partners in crime then or it could be love at first sight!!


It wouldn't be crime, Star's not clever enough for that!!! Skye on the other hand is a mastermind!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd like to go hunting with borderer's dogs.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Patterdale_lover said:


> No one wants me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do I do I do


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't believe my bad ass self, I'm getting so upset about the dogs I missed out like:-

Magnum & all Cearotts boys
The Tollers
Izzy
Branston & Lily
Kilo
Lola
Dora 
There are too many on here to name individually but I want to say again...........................................................................................................I LOVE THEM ALL

I actually wish I'd never bothered posting on this thread because I HATE to think that I've missed any out.

Now I'm going away to have a bl00dy stern word with myself about this i.e.

"All these dogs have loving owners who love them to bits, they don't need you to remember their names, they don't need you. They're very much loved & cared for where they are"

Just trying to bring myself back down into the real world.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I have just seen pictures of Irish Setter Gal's dog, I am in love. She is so beautiful. Please can I just at least stroke her, I promise not to steal her


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

axl said:


> its ok my axl was wanted
> but max is staying with me too hes sulking on the stairs as we speak


I asked for Max!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> come on,someone must want him!


Millie needs a big brother!! Send him here please! :thumbup: Il even pay postage


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie needs a big brother!! Send him here please! :thumbup: Il even pay postage


I'll have Millie & Albert too, they'd go lovely with our Bob, along with Paddyjulie's Chester it would be like ascending order in size of the black & tans


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Have decided I wants tummel and kilo as well - and while I'm at it - I might just steal Vegas back too so SHHHHHHHHH - dont tell Mrs Bear!!!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Send Izzy to Bedfordshire!!! I have looooads of room on my sofa - :thumbup: and in our bed


You say that, but if I sent her down your way you wouldn't have room on the sofa for much longer!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't believe what them humans say about me! I am an angel really!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> You say that, but if I sent her down your way you wouldn't have room on the sofa for much longer!!


We have two sofas and quite big ones - Im more than prepared tog ive it our best shot :thumbup: Izzy is beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie needs a big brother!! Send him here please! :thumbup: Il even pay postage


awwww thanks millie....albert was feeling unwanted!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Have decided I wants tummel and kilo as well - and while I'm at it - I might just steal Vegas back too so SHHHHHHHHH - dont tell Mrs Bear!!!


Do you think if I add your 5 & Vegas to my new black & tan pack I could start an all-dogs footy team


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who wants my girly


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> You say that, but if I sent her down your way you wouldn't have room on the sofa for much longer!!


LOL I didn't even see her!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Do you think if I add your 5 & Vegas to my new black & tan pack I could start an all-dogs footy team


Yeah, not a bad idea, but then, you'd have to get a doggy-proof ball, coz all my lot wanna do wiv balls is pop 'em!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

axl would like to say thanks and his suitcase is packed for his holiday but he is a little sad 









max has his passport ready but is also sad


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll take all the ridgeys and rotties!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Harvey is sulking only one person wants him









and Chance says he's a good boy really!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, not a bad idea, but then, you'd have to get a doggy-proof ball, coz all my lot wanna do wiv balls is pop 'em!!


I hear Boomer Balls are good, & our boat bumper lasted ages



pogo said:


> Harvey is sulking only one person wants him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please, they're gorgeous


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Lily Buck and Button are jealous someone wants the whippets even the twins, Willow and Zoe but no one wants them:confused1::confused1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> I'll take all the ridgeys and rotties!


I'll take the middle in your pic, OMG stunning!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I'll take the middle in your pic, OMG stunning!


Thats Jakey, and he does have a habit of walking off with other people so i'm sure he won't mind lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> Thats Jakey, and he does have a habit of walking off with other people so i'm sure he won't mind lol


he is a beautiful boy, Im sure he wont mind 4 papillons and a whippet to play with


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Devil Dog's Mydus, Karma, Lyric or Lacdee 
SCREW IT! I WANT ALL OF HER CC'S! :thumbup:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Tekno says does someone want me - I am a very special boy who is very poorly but is very loving and will eat anything and everything


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

emchammer said:


> tekno says does someone want me - i am a very special boy who is very poorly but is very loving and will eat anything and everything


me me me me me me :d:d


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Will you stop putting up pictures of your gorgeous dogs. So far the list is 5 pages, I think only Buckingham Palace is going to accomodate us all!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

i'll def keep mine and will take all of everyone else's,lol. they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Beau says I don't post enough and thinks no one likes him 

Can we please have Suki and Bailey, Clover, Poppy, Kenzie, Lola, any Doodles and Terriers - we are going to start a small/medium fluffy herd :thumbup: And of course ll the CCs!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Beau is stunning


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

EmCHammer said:


> Beau is stunning


Fanks yous!!! Beau is happy again and to prove it he has been running round the garden barking at a cat sitting happily on the fence looking at him!

Each and every dog on here is totally gorgeous though!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> he is a beautiful boy, Im sure he wont mind 4 papillons and a whippet to play with


Haha he would love that, hes met a papillion before but he tried to hump her


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Just seen Springerpete's pic of Skye and want to steal him away.

Any body want this?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok i have only half looked but does noone want Oscar 

http://tinypic.com/r/ffaka9/7


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ok i have only half looked but does noone want Oscar
> 
> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


Yep I did


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I am more than happy with all of mine, and without meeting them couldnt tell you which I would choose! 
- Mind you could have Hawksports chap, to keep Mace in place!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

this i a pic of my gorgeous boy dennis who passed away last year.......sorry about the rubbish pic...and my ugly mug....just wanted him on here....gorgeous boy....love ya mate!


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ok i have only half looked but does noone want Oscar
> 
> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


Oscar can defo join my small/med furry brigade!!! Just need a humongous house now, oh and lots of money for all the top notch food, and shares in kong!!!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

no-one wants me mum :crying: :crying: :crying:









but seriously, how could you not?? im tha bomb!! : :


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Would anybody like to steal this 2 week old bundle of squishiness? 









TOUGH!! Shes allll miiiine!!!!!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

BumbleFluff said:


> Would anybody like to steal this 2 week old bundle of squishiness?


me me me me me me me me me me me me me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine has to be DAVE!!! 

Then PinkEars - Walt!!


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't believed I missed this thread (thats what happens when you are off for a week).

Major says he is not disapointed not to be picked as he has a horrible owner who doesn't put enough pics up.

I would steal
- Anything Massive (leos, newfies etc) but would travel all the way to findland to steal Zaros's two
- Anything with a massive head (rotts, staffs, matstiffs etc), stanlie and hooch are definatley coming and I will get the wind to change so their faces are frozen with them massive grins. Pogos two are coming aswell, especially her new one (sorry harvey you are still v.cute), I was very jealous when pogo got him looks like he is so happy now (I love a good rescue story). Sailor and vegas are also coming as they are fine examples of dogs with big swedes.
- I would take all the beagles, then we could go causing mayhem everywhere we go (extend that to all hounds, yes cravern that means your with me)
- And finally all the mutts, I love a unique dog and as said before a good rescue mutt as I like happy endings

This is it for the time being but I am sure I have missed load, to be honest my mind is a bit boggled after reading all 31 pages 

My plan is to now go and get all these dog then plan my next group to steal


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww nobody wants poorly Phoenix:










Georgey porge:










Or the new Hunter!!:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Or the new Hunter!!:


Aww ive just noticed Charlie's nose in that pic :crying:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Albert
Flynn
Zaros
Axl
NicoleW
Sled Dogs dogs
Maya
Jayne 5364'S Anya
Magnum


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Allllllll the beagles,lol


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Staffx said:


> I can't believed I missed this thread (thats what happens when you are off for a week).
> 
> Major says he is not disapointed not to be picked as he has a horrible owner who doesn't put enough pics up.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks hun haha x


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> no-one wants me mum :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can deffinantly come here what a stunner x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Staffx said:


> I can't believed I missed this thread (thats what happens when you are off for a week).
> 
> Major says he is not disapointed not to be picked as he has a horrible owner who doesn't put enough pics up.
> 
> ...


Awww Harvey and Chance say thank you


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm very happy with my own! 
BUT I do have a soft spot for huskies & poodles!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Can deffinantly come here what a stunner x


Thank you


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Thank you


Havent seen Kiva before..what an absolutly stunning dog!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you 5rivers  
Samson is gorgeous, but I wouldn't want him lol I would love to give him big bear hugs, but after having an akita (came as a package deal with oh i never chose to get one lol) and somewhat making a mess of it, I will stick to adoring them from afar 

Ps I clearly aren't posting enough pics


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Too add too my list i would like natiles chi's i thinks they would fit in nicely here lol and i think is rocky the chi cant member the owners name.

 x


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll have a sailor and a mckenzie please 

Willing to exchange for a small black mutt


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> I'll have a sailor and a mckenzie please
> 
> Willing to exchange for a small black mutt
> ]


I'll take Murphy! 

Got a few more to add to my original list - I'll also have Lily & Branston, Amber & Nero, T-Bo, Rainybows Oscar and Dillon the Briard.

I'll pay postage :thumbup:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I'll take Murphy!
> 
> Got a few more to add to my original list - I'll also have Lily & Branston, Amber & Nero, T-Bo, Rainybows Oscar and Dillon the Briard.
> 
> I'll pay postage :thumbup:


He's on his way :thumbup:

been a little so and so today :mad2::mad2:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I'll take Murphy!
> 
> Got a few more to add to my original list - I'll also have *Lily & Branston*, Amber & Nero, T-Bo, Rainybows Oscar and Dillon the Briard.
> 
> I'll pay postage :thumbup:


You'll have to send a courier over the water to fetch them! Hope your other dogs don't like their beds or toys much as within 5 minutes of Lily and Branston's company they will have been reduced to shreds


----------

